# Here's a good deal on a Joe Biden AR-14 lower from PSA



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Even has a picture of a dog-faced pony soldier and is called the angryJoe.

https://palmettostatearmory.com/psa...ceiver-preorder-item-8-10-weeks-delivery.html


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Scroll down to the Q & A - the answers are too funny


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Yes, the comments do not disappoint.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I have one of those on order.
Never hurts to have an extra lower laying around


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

Cornhusker said:


> I have one of those on order.
> Never hurts to have an extra lower laying around


what does it cost?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

goodatit said:


> what does it cost?


It was $49.99
Looks like they got all 5,000 of them sold.


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

Cornhusker said:


> It was $49.99
> Looks like they got all 5,000 of them sold.


i called PSA and they told me they were making more. left my email to be notified when they are in stock again.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

goodatit said:


> i called PSA and they told me they were making more. left my email to be notified when they are in stock again.


They are saying 6-8 weeks for delivery.
Works for me, I still don't have an upper for my last lower build


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Someone should notify Mr. Biden's campaign so he can file a claim for royalties and Palmetto Armory can begin to issue checks to him for his share of the gun proceeds.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

GTX63 said:


> Someone should notify Mr. Biden's campaign so he can file a claim for royalties and Palmetto Armory can begin to issue checks to him for his share of the gun proceeds.


He wouldn't understand it if they did tell him


----------

